# big lumps on base of horse's penis



## clancysunny2 (17 January 2009)

when i 1st had my new horse i tried to clean his sheath area as black sticky substance on inside hind leg, but he kept kicking out.  phoned previous owner who said ' don't bother cleaning, always has black gunge and leave it to nature' etc, so i left it.  past mth has been rubbing bottom in the mud, so lked on internet and saw that this could be to alleviate itching due to worms or dirty sheath area.  99% sure not worms, so cleaned sheath.  felt some lumps but thought they were 'peanuts' ie lumps of gunge. worked, no rubbing for few wks, but started to rub again so cleaned sheath again. this time willy came out and he has lumps on the base which are large marble size, and are inside the organ not gunge that will be cleaned off.  he has a number of these inside the sheath as well.   do i wait for a couple of wks when he has his flu jab for the vet, or do i call out on monday? rather worried


----------



## sueeltringham (17 January 2009)

I would call the vet out on Monday and get them looked at.  My horse has had lumps appearing on his sheath for the last 9 years or so.  Every six months he has more grow and we have them removed.  He's also very mucky in the sheath area.  We've had the lumps biopsied and nothing's ever come back conclusive (apart from precancerous cells and evidence of papilloma virus).  I don't want to panic you, but it is best to get them looked at, and probably removed, depending on what your vet thinks. 

Sue


----------



## wilde2 (17 January 2009)

I would get the vet - I am waiting for the results of a biopsy on something that sounds very similar - if its benign, no problem - but if its not apparently it can be aggressive and early treatment is important. Can you have the jabs done early instead? Hope all is ok - (we did have a biopsy years ago on another and got the all clear, so don't want to panic you - just better to be safe I think)


----------



## clancysunny2 (17 January 2009)

thanks, as i typed my query up, i knew that's what i should do.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (17 January 2009)

get the vet. i noticed that my welshy had little ulcer sort of things on his, it was squamous cell carcenoma. he had cryogenic freezing done and it is sorted out now. i noticed them really quickly thankfully. don't want to worry you and hopefully it is nothing like that but it is worth getting vet to have it checked out to put your mind at rest.


----------



## kellyeaton (18 January 2009)

call the vet soon as poss in the mean time  put a lot of baby oil up there to help soothe and loosen anything hard!


----------



## hellybelly6 (18 January 2009)

Echo babybells.

If there is gunk down the inside of the back legs, you were right to clean him.

My horse has a large lump in his sheath and the vet said it was a wart.  Hoping your horse has something benign too.


----------



## Perissa (18 January 2009)

I agree with what everyone is saying.  A good tip is to use a syringe and squirt the baby oil up his sheath as it will penatrate much higher, especially if he won't let you put your hand up there.  I use baby wipes smothered in baby oil but my horse does not object to my whole hand going up there.


----------



## jenh166 (18 January 2009)

def get it checked out. the black stuff is called smegma and is actually carcinogenic, so also important to clean. i was given an 18yo horse who i doubt had ever had his sheath cleaned, and he had a growth (which actually turned out to be malignant - it was removed under general anaesthetic along with a significant chunk of his penis!) - he made a 100% recovery and went on to live a normal life. Sorry if i worried you, but i just wanted to use his case as an example of why it is important to get it checked out! hope he's ok!


----------



## clancysunny2 (19 January 2009)

thanks to eveyones for their advice.  vet has been and yes it's squamous cell carcinoma.  awaiting a phone call back re biopsy and then removal strategy.  i was surprised to hear the vet repeating bean88 comment that yes, smegma is actually carcinogenic.  will now email ex owner to let her know not to leave her new geldings sheath to mother nature, and to clean regi.


----------



## sueeltringham (20 January 2009)

So sorry to hear this, but it's good that you've acted so quickly.  As I've already posted, my horse has had these lumps appearing/being removed for the last 8 years or so and we've been managing them really well.  Hopefully, the biopsy results will give you more positive news and that it is not invasive. It's such a worry, but try to be positive.  PM me if you want to chat.  I've got my fingers crossed for you both.

Sue


----------



## clancysunny2 (6 February 2009)

hi, i've been told 99%sure horse has scc, and aggressive and malignant.  vet has told me to phone my insurance company to get horse referred, so that lumps can be removed under gen anaesthetic along with biopsy.  i can't understand why there isn't a blood test which can confirm 1) if it is scc and 2) if it has spread or what stage.  i don't want to put my horse thru stress and pain of ops if it is "terminal".  any advice?


----------



## wilde2 (6 February 2009)

We are in a similar situation - PM me if you want. In our case the first biopsy (that was fairly simple procedure done in stable) - told us the type (has cancerous cells, will spread, local at the moment, not too aggressive) I believe that if it hasn't spread they normally recommend amputation - but that is a major op - but can have good results, but not all horses cope well with it. In our case we have opted not to do this as horse 19 and arthritic - vet is going to just keep removing with local biopsy additional growths to help slow down progress, and at moment he does not seem to be in any pain. I would talk in detail to the vet - ours was very helpful - and see if you can get a clearer answer to both those questions - I agree, you need to know exactly what you are dealing with before you can make a decision. Fingers crossed for you - let me know how it goes


----------



## clancysunny2 (10 February 2009)

just a quick update and thks for everyones advise, but in the 3 wks since i 1st noticed these lumps, the vet has agreed with my instincts in that best to have minty pts in the near future.  it has been really really aggressive.  i don't feel guilty that i hadn't cleaned earlier because the change has been so rapid, but i do feel guilty, a bit that i'm pre-empting nature with a 15 yr old that was such a lovely boy who'd i've done loads with in the yr i've had him. at least the vet agrees with me.  well thks for the help and pity my husband over the nxt few wks.


----------

